# Erfahrungen mit Kriminalität Sizilien



## Orangutanklaus (11. November 2009)

Moin,
fahre in den nächsten Tagen nach Sizilien (Cefalu) zum biken und bin am überlegen, meinen kleinen Schlepptop mizunehmen. Habt Ihr Erfahrungen, ob das einigermaßen sicher ist:
a. das bike mit kleinem Schloß irgendwo mal stehen zu lassen (nicht in der Stadt, mehr so in den Dörfern oder am Strand)
b. den Schlepptop im Hotelzimmer zu lassen


----------



## Büscherammler (11. November 2009)

Nee, lass lieber! Die Mafia ist ganz scharf auf Fahrräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joscha (11. November 2009)

ich habs gewusst das einer das kommentar ablässt^^, ich habs mir extra verkniffen :9


----------



## Orangutanklaus (11. November 2009)

DA habe ich auch mit gerechnet...


----------



## Beorn (11. November 2009)

Also, am gefährlichsten auf Sizilien sind Palermo und Tourizentren, also Cefalu  Aber auch dort hält die Mafia die Kleinkriminalität in Zaum, das würde ja sonst die Touris vergraulen 

Laptop im Hotelzimmer würd ich auch in D nicht machen , hab ich auch in Schottland nicht gemacht. Hotelsafe!

Bike in einem Dorf an irgendwas angketten ist schon mal gut, aber noch besser ist es, wenn Du im Dorf in die Bar gehst, einen Espresso (einfach Cafe sagen ) bestellst und nebenbei fragst, ob Du Dein Rad bei ihm stehen lassen kannst und er ein Auge drauf hat. Wird jemand persönlich angesprochen, ist es Ehrensache, dass da nix passiert!

Wo willst Du in Cefalu nächtigen? Frag im Hotel nach Garage, etc. zum unterstellen, hauptsache aus der Sicht von Passanten.

Fliegst Du runter? Fähre und Auto? Wie sind Deine Sprachkenntnisse?

Ach übrigens: Meine Erfahrungen beruhen auf selber in Palermo, Cefalu Äolische Inseln, ... gewesen. Mit meiner Frau, die ein Jahr in Italien studiert hat und Italienisch fließend spricht.


----------



## Deleted 4950 (11. November 2009)

Beorn schrieb:


> Also, am gefährlichsten auf Sizilien sind Palermo und Tourizentren, also Cefalu




vergisse es, wir waren kürzlich für ein Jahr in Cefalu, einmal habe ich ein neues Steppenwolf aus der Bikestation am Domplatz (nach ein paar Gläschen Rotwein) nicht abgesperrt vergessen - am nächsten Morgen war es noch da! Cefalu ist im intern. Touribereich ja ein Dorf, Palermo, Catania, Messina - oder auch München, Frankfurt etc. da muss man halt aufpassen. Also am Land, auf den Dörfern brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen, da kommt wie hier bei uns nix weg - um so größer die Städt um so gefährlicher, das ist mit oder ohne Mafia so ...


----------



## Jocki (12. November 2009)

Mein Chef hat vor ein paar Jahren irgendwo auf Sizilien seinen nagelneuen x5 mit offener Kofferraumklappe für ein paar Stunden stehen lassen- nix passiert.

Paß lieber gut auf Geldbörse und so sachen auf. Uns haben Sie am Gardasee einen Geldbeutel aus nem Rucksack (mitten in der Pampa-ich weiß nicht wie) geklaut und auf Elba sind sie in unseren Bungalow eingestiegen und haben eine Sonnenbrille und ein paar Scheine (nicht alle) aus den Geldbeuteln geklaut. Kameras, mein Bike, haben sie alles nicht angerührt.

Die haben anscheinend gelernt nur immer ein bischen zu nehmen, das verschmerzt der Touri, nimmt deswegen den Streß mit der Polizei nicht auf sich,- gar nicht doof die Taktik.


----------



## tiegerbaehr (13. November 2009)

Meine persönliche Erfahrung aus einem 14 tägigen Sizilien Urlaub 07: Selten in Europa so liebenswerte und hilfbereite Menschen getroffen wie in Sizilien. Wir haben während der ganzen Zeit nie ein unsicheres Gefühl gehabt.
Geniess die Zeit, denk an die normalen Vorsorgemaßnahmen gegen Diebstahl (wie oben schon genannt) und Du wirst, wie wir auch, gerne wieder dorthin zurückkommen.
Im übrigen habe ich mir, zurück in D, öfters gewünscht, dass unsere Einwohner sich eine breite Scheibe von den Sizilianern abschneiden.


----------



## tiroler1973 (16. November 2009)

Servus!
Jetzt ist es sicher unsicherer geworden, weil die Itaka einen Obermafiosi eingesperrt haben. Vorher hat man für Kohle wenigstens Sicherheit bekommen. ;-)


----------



## Deleted 4950 (16. November 2009)

Wenn einer weg ist kommen zwei nach..., aber zum Glück sind  alle keine Radfahrer. Übrigens möchte ich Euch den Etna Marathon sehr empfehlen http://www.mongibelloteam.com/, sehr geniale Trail-Downhill-Strecke. 

@tiroler1973 - schöne HP - werd bei Gelegenheit mal einiger Deiner GPS-Tracks nachfahren, ist ja um die Ecke... Grüße aus dem Leitzachtal


----------



## tiroler1973 (16. November 2009)

monaco schrieb:


> @tiroler1973 - schöne HP - werd bei Gelegenheit mal einiger Deiner GPS-Tracks nachfahren, ist ja um die Ecke... Grüße aus dem Leitzachtal


Thx - mach das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

